

Google's dropping H.264 from Chrome a step backward for openness - mycroftiv
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/01/googles-dropping-h264-from-chrome-a-step-backward-for-openness.ars/

======
mycroftiv
I personally disagree with the thesis of the article, but this is still the
best commentary I have seen written on the issue. As usual, a lot of the
argument seems to boil down to different definitions of the word "open".

